# best/worst ring announcer?



## MaddGreko (Mar 29, 2008)

Who do you all think is the best/worst "lets get ready to rumble" announcer in mma/boxing/any ring sport?


I've caught a few mma fights on cable and i wish i could remember the guys name but it was just plain awful. He sounded like a last minute replacement announcer who must've smoked 2 packs of cigarettes prior to gettin' to the ring. Then of course there are the bruce buffer type announcers who do a great job too. 

thoughts?

ps...go easy on me, this is my first actual real topic thread aside from introduction. woo!

-pete


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

You are probably talking about the guy who announced the fights at the recent Yamma event. That was bad, just really bad. Even ignoring his voice the crap he came out with. . . the ref was even looking dissapointed. 

I liked the small japanese guy who announced what I guess could have been seen as the pre-lims on some of the Pride cards. He was awesome, put his whole being into the announcing, like his life depended on it. Best part was he was so small and didn't move a muscle while doing it. :thumb02:


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

No one beats that crazy PRIDE lady.


From Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrazil!


WWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIII 



SSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLLLLVVVVVVVVVVVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



PS. Oh and I meant she was the best, not the worse.


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah i know what you mean. I think she did the Yerenoka event. She ripped it up when Fedor came out...omg it was awesome, she announced his name like a song.

Eeeeeemmmmmaaaaleeeeiiiiineennnkooooooooo Feyyyyyydor!

talent

u know who sucks? that whatever his name who did Yamma.....awful!


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

As already mentioned, Lenne Hardt (AKA The Crazy Pride Lady) is easily the best ring announcer ever!

"From BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrazil

<switches to sexy voice>

Mauricio "Shogun" Rua!

raise01:raise01:raise01:

Scott Ferral (spelling) from YAMMA was even worse than Rich "Go Go" Goins!


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

the worst has got to be the cage rage announcer.he looks like a creep seriously the guy gives me nightmares. its something about his tacky suits ugly face and paedo smile.plus hes crap at announcing. check out the time he tried to say jorge 'el conquistador' rivera.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Scott Ferrall is easily the worst! Anybody who thinks otherwise has yet to experiance the horror.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3Kzg_LNhKw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrrKL3-bhn8&feature=related

My Favorite is Bruce Buffer! Not to big on Lynn Hardt!


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

I actually disagree with you guys on the Pride lady. She is annoying as hell. Bruce Buffer is by far the best announcer.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Lenne Hardt is an awesome ring announcer.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I got to give the nod to Michael Buffer, when anyone hears his voice they automatically associate it with fighting.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

The one that use to announce before bruce (not michael coz he used in the earlier ufc) was lame..

the Pride Crazy woman was awsome too..i always laugh when he introduce Antonio Rodrigo Minotauro Nogueira :thumb02:..


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Bruce Buffer is the James Bond of ring announcers. If you try to steal his martini at the after fight party, he'll choke you out with a flying gogoplata and then sit down and finish his drink. He's No:1.

I kind of understand the hype about Crazy Pride Lady, but it just because it's fun to laugh at crazy people. The day you start feeling compassion for her, all the fun is gone.

Scott Ferrall is easily the worst though. He really made me uneasy. I had a nightmare the following night about him being the toastmaster at my wedding.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I gotta go with Kerry Grant, the fat guy in PRIDE, he made shit sound so cool. Then I'll go with Lenne Hardt (Crazy Pride lady) and Michael Buffer for 3rd.

The new guy they have in K-1 is atrocious, he sounds like a pervert. Pretty much all the announcers suck.

The guy from HDnet Fights sounds like hes got jiz in his throat. 

The guy from YAMMA sounds like a bear crushed his lyrinx.


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> Scott Ferrall is easily the worst! Anybody who thinks otherwise has yet to experiance the horror.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3Kzg_LNhKw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrrKL3-bhn8&feature=related


i couldnt even make it through that, theres so many random pauses as he reads the card and the voice and then theres the crap coming outta his mouth


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

This is by far the most bad ass announecement i ever heard:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQxHhqGNm60&feature=related


...distant second goes to bruce buffer for announcing Randy's return against Tim.

http://mmajunkie.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/03/buffer_ufc68.mp3


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Why does she always introduces Fedor by saying, from Russia "with love"?


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> Scott Ferrall is easily the worst! Anybody who thinks otherwise has yet to experiance the horror.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3Kzg_LNhKw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrrKL3-bhn8&feature=related
> 
> My Favorite is Bruce Buffer! Not to big on Lynn Hardt!


The horror.... the horror..... I could stand 10 seconds of that. Dude swallowed a frog or something :dunno: 

What's really bad is when Rich Goins repeats the last names:

"TANK ABOOOOOOOT ...aboooot"

Like we didn't hear you the first time, the way you're shouting!?


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

70seven said:


> Why does she always introduces Fedor by saying, from Russia "with love"?



its a famous old Bond (007) movie title which became a very popular saying.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

To all those who hated Scott Ferrall when he did the ring annoucements for Yamma, I got great news for you, when you watch Tim Sylvia take on Fedor there is a good chance he will be doing play by play as on the Bubba the Love Sponge show they said Ferrall doing play by play was pretty much a done deal.


----------

